# Everyone is talking about Net Neutrality.



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2017)

I cannot make up my mind about it. I've heard decent arguments from both sides. But haven't had this discussion in a long time. Now, it's all over the internet.

I really don't like either option.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 12, 2017)

Concentrated corporate wealth and power will further subjugate "the people" again.  Watch.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Concentrated corporate wealth and power will further subjugate "the people" again.  Watch.




Repubs, trumpery, the 1% all want an end to net neutrality because it gives them more power and more control over the working class. There is no doubt they will vote to give the internet to the wealthy. No doubt at all. 

PredFan - How anyone can write what did ^^^ is just astounding. There is no choice to be made here. 

Also, another thread was just posted on this.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2017)

So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.

I was looking for a more mature and meaningful discussion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2017)

Went to visit the Jaguars board today and there was a pop up calling for ending net neutrality because it would slow down their board.
  Wonder if it would effect USMB?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Went to visit the Jaguars board today and there was a pop up calling for ending net neutrality because it would slow down their board.
> Wonder if it would effect USMB?




HereWeGoAgain 

That's pretty lame. No one is going to believe that.

Use ad block.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2017)

PredFan said:


> So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> 
> I was looking for a more mature and meaningful discussion.




Oh good grief. Typical PredFan - clueless and lying.

And completely ignorant of the issue.

I notice you don't have an opinion but you're right there to call names of others.

Like I said though, because it benefits the very wealthy, the R will cram it down our throats.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Went to visit the Jaguars board today and there was a pop up calling for ending net neutrality because it would slow down their board.
> ...



  It wasnt a pop up in the true sense,it was placed by the admins of the Jags board which I figured would be obvious since I said "their board". Words have meanings.
  Oh...I have ad block.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 12, 2017)

PredFan said:


> So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> 
> I was looking for a more mature and meaningful discussion.


There is no more meaningful conversation to be had than our economic system.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 12, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Went to visit the Jaguars board today and there was a pop up calling for ending net neutrality because it would slow down their board.
> Wonder if it would effect USMB?


They wanted to slow down their board?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2017)

Tehon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Went to visit the Jaguars board today and there was a pop up calling for ending net neutrality because it would slow down their board.
> ...



How did you get that from my post?


----------



## Tehon (Jul 12, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> because it would slow down their board.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2017)

Tehon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



 Come on it's an easy word...."their"


----------



## Tehon (Jul 12, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I guess I'm reading it wrong. Maybe it's the wine. It sounds to me like the Jaguars board wants to end net neutrality because (for the reason) it will slow down their board.

Moving on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2017)

Tehon said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> ...




Considering that we're seeing the natural death of brick and mortar shopping as well as news and other subjects, I suspect you're correct.

But, we won't be given a choice. Repubs, trump, the 1% would be the ones who would benefit and they have the power.

Free access to all of the internet will soon end.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2017)

BTW, I don't have cable but often hear of what the loss of net neutrality will give tp cable companies.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> ...



What name did I call you? No name at all Liar.

About your motivations, was dead on accurate.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

PredFan said:


> So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> 
> I was looking for a more mature and meaningful discussion.


Anti-monopoly is not anti-capitalism. Monopolies create communistic environments where fascism and marxism are the rule not the exception.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, anti-capitalism is the motive for both of you.
> ...



What they were saying had nothing at all to do with monopolies, and everything to do with anti-capitalism.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

PredFan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


They are a bit confused but many are as elitist keep spinning stuff to keep people confused and ineffectual while a few attempt to keep their castles while enslaving the rest.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


That is called capitalism. Hope that helps clear up your confusion.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Concentrated corporate wealth and power will further subjugate "the people" again.  Watch.
> ...


If you honestly think the democratic party is any less tied to concentrated corporate wealth and power that is astoundingly incorrect.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

Tehon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yup, high tech low profile 21st century feudalism is referred to as capitalism.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Tehon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Nah, a true capitalist knows that the people who work in the plant or service portions must also be able to afford to live and be able to purchase services. The current system needs a new name instead of attempting to use capitalism to describe their lobbying for special incentives and laws that create themselves advantages over and above the other vendors. Its akin to the nazi's making up laws to make the unlawful acts lawful for they can justify themselves and their acts when laws are skewed to promote their own market advantage and disadvantage the others or the small vendors.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Nah, a true capitalist knows that the people who work in the plant or service portions must also be able to afford to live and be able to purchase services.


It's a world market now. American's special privilege is up. What we are seeing, what you are describing, is capitalism. The sooner you all come to grips with reality the sooner we can start working towards a new future.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Tehon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, a true capitalist knows that the people who work in the plant or service portions must also be able to afford to live and be able to purchase services.
> ...


You gonna go to the Mugabe/Zimbabwe way? 

As I see it the pedo desert rats, self appointed royals, the popeness and his pedo goons time is up as information goes global on what they have been doing. America can keep her steel, her minerals, her oil, and her food products, toss the nazi types a few let in and China and Iran can keep their plastic crap. A few Europe elitist are not going to turn our country into their new africa and the UAE isn't going to make America their bitch like they have done to Pakistan and Afghanistan. Any and all others that attempted to take advantage while America's people were on their knees can take a hike and pay the fiddler. God creates all things just in their time.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


_"A few Europe elitist are not going to turn our country into their new africa and the UAE isn't going to make America their bitch like they have done to Pakistan and Afghanistan."_

Yeah, your elites will, just like they do to everyone and did to Pakistan and Afghanistan.  That's what your military is for and that's why your police depts have been militarized.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Pakistan and Afghanistan have problems which they have made choices for and are still making bad choices for. They can choose to serve as the lackeys for the lie of their religious bs of trying to make other human being subservient and submissive to them, they have chosen to keep assisting their gangsters that love to traffic anything and everything, they also choose to bow down to the self appointed kings of the Middle East and stay in turmoil and they sell young boys as if they were girls and treat females like property and trash so there is nothing good in store for them as long as they continue on that path. Until a majority there can choose to upgrade everyone of their citizens lives and stick with it they are their own worse enemies.

I am patiently waiting as the tide is turning and people awakening from the sleep they have been in here in America and many other countries around the globe. Nazi style policing against citizens here will not be tolerated. The cities like Chicago, L.A., New Orleans and the rest each will have to work to clean themselves and their politicians up.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Pakistan and Afghanistan are our colonies now, and we plan to economically colonize the middle east as well. That's all any of this is about. Resources and control of a region.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Who called for Jihad and who is slaughtering Christians?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


The slaughter is universal, and all sides are engaged in the usual "evil" bullshit excuses.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Rod has a nephew that spent two tours in Afghanistan. He told us he has an affinity for the people there that have asked for help and would return in a moment to help them but not the Obama administration and their crappy military leadership or an elitist agenda but, for the people of the country. Do you think they were doing fine under the Taliban and its Islamic rules?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


I think some people can always find a "reason" to justify war for profit and economic colonization.  You're aware we partnered with the Taliban, no?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> I think some people can always find a "reason" to justify war for profit and economic colonization.  You're aware we partnered with the Taliban, no?


Yes I am aware that we have had bad actors monkeying around with devils in that organization when it started. I put a lot of that information somewhere in this forum and also wrote on a blog about it. So how do we fully rid ourselves of some of our own home grown nazi's. Perhaps they will start offing themselves.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people can always find a "reason" to justify war for profit and economic colonization.  You're aware we partnered with the Taliban, no?
> ...


Nah, your Wall Street banksters and "job creator" class will not start offing themselves.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


What about those sellouts who are also bankster class in politics? I'm not so sure about that 'not start offing themselves' as there was a whole rash of bankers dong weird suicide tricks for awhile. Heck even some naturalist doctors did some odd tricks to get in on the die off action as the banker/pharma class thought they were going to be winning with Hilliar.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 22, 2017)

I am against Net Neutrality because the argument for it makes no sense in today's world. Internet broad band is getting faster all the time for one.

Second the main fear is that people who are for Net Neutrality is that certain companies will give "kick backs" to service providers to favor their website. It makes no sense because if a new "IT" website like Facebook comes out and people can't get to it through AT&T then they will go to Spectrum or Xfinity. 

Also supporters don't understand the basic principle of all markets (free or highly regulated) "Scarcity". There will only ever be so much broad band no matter how much it grows. You need alot of broad band for Netflix but not as much to check Drudge Report (for example)

With Net Neutrality everyone who doesn't have a seat at the table will be screwed ultimately because if you look at the supporters Amazon and Netflix you know they have say that will block any future up and comers.


----------

